
Iran sentences Princeton graduate student to 10 years for espionage - stablemap
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/iran-sentences-princeton-graduate-student-to-10-years-for-espionage-report-says/2017/07/16/664320c4-6a46-11e7-abbc-a53480672286_story.html
======
geff82
The Iran traveling expert in me says: we can't tell the truth from this
article. Let's say: the threat of US spies is real for Iran as too much of its
history has somehow been staged or influenced by the British or the Americans.
Those are not conspiracy theories, but history facts. That is why Americans
attract the interest of the government there (truth be said, 99,9% of
Americans traveling to Iran never have problems). It would suprise me if the
US would not try to send spies there, on the other hand I also doubt that
every accused spy there is indeed one.

------
guilhas
Interesting, and funny, talk on a documentary about Iran:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtELk8S3dhU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtELk8S3dhU)

------
castle-bravo
If he was a spy, would a 10-year sentence be unjust?

~~~
jasonkostempski
Yes

~~~
meepmorp
Why?

~~~
jasonkostempski
Just throwing in my vote for the answer to a subjective question. Why should i
have to justify me choice? But if I must :) Someone takes action against a
group of bad people; bad people catch him and punish him; is that justice? I
say no. Doesn't matter that the bad people call themselves a government.

------
lostmsu
As a US citizen, do you want a US spy to get 10 years in Iranian prison?
Considering principle of uniformity, we should reduce punishment for spying
significantly. Why does it have to be prison, when it could be deportation +
property confiscation?

Spying country should be punished, not that particular individual.

